# Virtueller Speicher



## Weihnachst Sam (25 November 2002)

Hallo bitte um Hilfe!

Habe WIN XP und der Rechner sagt es wäre nicht genügen Virtueller Speicher verfügbar!  :argue: 

Meine Frage:


Was bedeutet das?  :x


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Mach Deine Auslagerungsdateien größer.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Sogar Microsoft hat eine Hilfe und Suchfunktion   

Geh mal auf Start > Hilfe und Support > 
dann gib ein Suchen: Virtueller Speicher und Bingo da gibts viele Treffer! 

Unter anderem "Ändern der Größe der Auslagerungsdatei für den virtuellen Speicher" 

Gruß
tf


----------



## SprMa (25 November 2002)

Klassischer Fall von: RTFM
 


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

RTFM = read the f...... manual (zwei Versionen in Umlauf) , die anständige heißt: f=Fine


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (25 November 2002)

Danke euch schonmal! hoffe es klappt jetzt!   


und noch eine Frage was soll das mit den das er das Modem nach 3 Tagen nicht mehr erkennt und ich es Neu Instalieren muss?  :evil:


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Welches Modem hast du denn? 
(Hatt du Acer, mutt du immer neu installieren)   
Gruß
tf


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (28 November 2002)

Ich habe das Allied Telesyn AT-AR215!


aber bis jetzt ist das nich wieder auf getreten (Gott sei Dank  0  )


Danke nochmals!  8)


----------

